
Ask HN: Medicine/drugs you wish existed? - pizza
Title.<p>I&#x27;m particularly interested in (-)-BPAP (and its weaker relative PPAP), a drug that apparently increases catecholamine&#x2F;serotonin <i>transmission</i>, rather than just dumping neurotransmitters from vesicles&#x2F;reversing the transport protein&#x27;s neurotranmsitter flow. i.e. selective dopamine&#x2F;norepinephrine&#x2F;serotonin release enhancement.
======
55555
antihistamines that don't make you feel loopy or predispose you to alzheimers.

